# Another bartender pax not tipping!



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Let me get this out of the way first of all. I am only a Lyft driver that has the tip option in the app.

Yesterday, I picked up a (younger male) pax. 
I looked at the destination and noticed it was a bar I frequented years ago when it was a different name and owner. He said he bar tended there but didn't know of the previous owner as he just moved here a year ago.

We chatted the way there, mostly about our inclement weather. He mention about his wait on pickup and I told him there is not a whole lot of drivers out that wants to drive in this weather (snowy/icey streets). I drive an all wheel drive, which helps a little. 

We joked how our city basically shuts down with two inches of snow. He said he was from North Dakota and unless it is blizzard conditions, it's business as usual even with tons of snow and negative degrees in temperature!

Anyways, as nice of the guy was, he (a bartender) did not tip. He did fall into two categories that I find that usually do not tip. Younger male and pax that sit in the front seat. I guess two non tipping categories trumps the service industry!!!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Havoc said:


> Anyways, as nice of the guy was, he (a bartender) did not tip. He did fall into two categories that I find that usually do not tip. Younger male and pax that sit in the front seat. I guess two non tipping categories trumps the service industry!!!


Uber Partners are seen as professional people earning a good salary that don't require tips. Uber's website makes it clear, and their news releases brag about how much the partners are raking in, especially after they cut fares. A lot of passengers are under the impression that tipping is strictly prohibited as well as unnecessary.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Uber Partners are seen as professional people earning a good salary that don't require tips. Uber's website makes it clear, and their news releases brag about how much the partners are raking in, especially after they cut fares. A lot of passengers are under the impression that tipping is strictly prohibited as well as unnecessary.


LOL, read my first sentence!

Which read:



Havoc said:


> Let me get this out of the way first of all. I am only a Lyft driver that has the tip option in the app.


----------



## Brannens (Feb 8, 2016)

Havoc said:


> LOL, read my first sentence!
> 
> Which read:


Unfortunately Uber and Lyft drivers are looked at as one in the same with no distinguishing characteristics


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Havoc said:


> Let me get this out of the way first of all. I am only a Lyft driver that has the tip option in the app.
> 
> Yesterday, I picked up a (younger male) pax.
> I looked at the destination and noticed it was a bar I frequented years ago when it was a different name and owner. He said he bar tended there but didn't know of the previous owner as he just moved here a year ago.
> ...


I guess I've let enough 'decompression time' to go by now that I can tell you my somewhat boring story....but it's still enough that I emailed LYFT to change the pax rating to 1* after I realized that a tip was not forthcoming.

I'll try to make this somewhat brief if possible. 

I no longer drive for Uber. # 1 reason is because of Uber's position against tipping....but many, many other reasons too.

I got a ping on Friday night....at about 4:30 pm going from one of the North Shore suburbs of Chicago....to a party/hotspot in downtown Chicago. PAX knows there will be traffic. (If he didn't, he's an idiot!) 

Anyway, I start getting close to the pick up address....and I recognize this as a former UBER pax of mine from about year ago! I have a weird memory for addresses, especially if anything significant happened with the trip.

As I said, I remember picking this former UBER pax up over a year ago....but I am racking my brain trying to remember the details of the trip. Back on Uber, I used to get into the tipping/no tiipping subject quite often if pax asked how I liked driving for Uber. So I'm going to assume....from the outcome of this trip...that this pax is a diehard NON-TIPPER. 

TWO things that irritated me about this pax....but I still gave him 5* for 'benefit of the doubt'.

I don't know if the pax recognized me or not....but except for his wife being along for this ride, he would have gotten an IMMEDIATE 3* from me if she hadn't have been along for the ride.

1. This was a base-fare drive in heavy traffic on a Friday night.
2. The wife got in first...I greeted her she greeted me back. Then the husband (former Uber pax) got in, I also greeted him...he ignored me.
3. I verified the destination....the wife acknowledged me...the husband is still pretending I do not exist.
4. We head out on the road....I offered the phone charger as I realized this would be an hour+ trip and they might want to keep their phones charged up. Again, wife thanked me....and not a word from the husband/pax.
5. During our ride....hubby and wife are discussing their upcoming DisneyWorld trip....which is one of my favorite topics....so during a lull in their conversation...and mind you, we have been on the road for almost half an hour by this time....I decided to try and chat about this subject with them. Now by this time, I realize the husband is deliberately ignoring me.....because when the wife repeated something I said, the husband says "What was that?" (Kind of like he thought the wife was talking with herself and that I was not the one she was talking to....sorry if that doesn't make sense! LOL)
6. An HOUR into the 1.5 hr traffic jam trip....the husband starts asking the wife if she has any CASH on her. (I'm thinking: "YES! He is going to want to tip me in cash instead of through the app....as some Lyft riders have done.) She tells him she has $17 in cash. Then he starts listing off all the people they will need to tip later that night....so I'm thinking to myself "This is a for sure tipper....one way or another!" 

7. End of the story. No tip was given in cash at end of ride....actually, not even a 'Thank-you' was uttered by the husband at the end of the ride. The charging cord was just thrown on the backseat floor of the car...not handed back to me with any kind of 'Thanks'.
I thought....OK, I'll give them 24 hrs. If no tip has been added in that time....I am changing his rating to 1*.
(Here in Chicagoland....drivers can only see LYFT rider's ratings. Uber drivers cannot see their rider's ratings. So here in Chicago, it's almost meaningless to 1* an Uber pax....but it can still hurt a LYFT pax.)

FF to last night. Still no tip. Changed his rating to 1*. Which means I won't be matched with him again....and I am thankful for that!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Brannens said:


> Unfortunately Uber and Lyft drivers are looked at as one in the same with no distinguishing characteristics


Maybe so, but Lyft pax still have to by-pass the tip option in the Lyft app. There is no excuse for a service industry worker to disregard the tip option unless of course of he received bad service which the aforementioned pax had not.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> .
> FF to last night. Still no tip. Changed his rating to 1*. Which means I won't be matched with him again....and I am thankful for that!


Didn't know you can change the rating once a rating had already been submitted.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Havoc said:


> Didn't know you can change the rating once a rating had already been submitted.


Yes....I use it regularly! I don't ALWAYS change my non-tipping pax ratings.....but instances like the above trip, I do not hesitate to do so!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> Yes....I use it regularly! I don't ALWAYS change my non-tipping pax ratings.....but instances like the above trip, I do not hesitate to do so!


Can you change the rating in app? If so, that would be very helpful.

I have not given any pax yet less than a five star. I can only recall maybe only a couple of pax I wished I would have rated lower.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Havoc said:


> Can you change the rating in app? If so, that would be very helpful.
> 
> I have not given any pax yet less than a five star. I can only recall maybe only a couple of pax I wished I would have rated lower.


No....you can't change it 'In the App'.

It's a little bit more of a hassle than Uber's 'change rider rating' procedure. 
(But then again, it's almost ridiculous that Uber drivers even have to rate their pax anymore!)

(Ooops....I forgot not everyone drives in the Chicago market where Uber hides the rider's ratings from the drivers). 

First of all....go to your dashboard....bring the trip in question up on your screen and do a screen shot, because you will need to attach this to your request.

I think you have to go immediately to HELP---> Help Center----> Scroll to bottom to 'Contact Support'.---->(Most boxes are self-explanatory.) 
But for subject, just put something like 'Change Rider's Rating'.

Don't feel you have to give an explanation. Just ask them to change the rating. If they want to get the details...they can call you and ask....otherwise I am not wasting 15 more minutes of my time typing out the whole story for them. Just ask to change the rating and end in 'Thanks!'.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Uber Partners are seen as professional people earning a good salary that don't require tips. Uber's website makes it clear, and their news releases brag about how much the partners are raking in, especially after they cut fares. A lot of passengers are under the impression that tipping is strictly prohibited as well as unnecessary.


No, anyone in the serice industry knows damn well they should tip regardless of what the Web site says. It's professional courtesy. If OP were a Bartender and sat at the bar his rider worked as a customer and didn't tip.... He'd be drinking spit the next time!

No excuse for this, this guy , the bartender , is a pos!

There has been more than enough press on Uber and tipping that most riders know that it's already least okay to tip.

For a service worker not to tip, inexcusable!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

I'd say about 7 or 8 out of 10 of service industry workers that I have driven to work have tipped. a little better than my average of 60% of pax that tip, but still would have thought it would be more like all of them would.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Now that I have been an actual Lyft pax a few times in the last couple of days and used passenger end of the app.

One has to actually hit the "no tip" button to not tip and get through the process. I thought before, maybe one just bypassed (maybe accidentally) the tip option by hitting next to get through the process quickly. So yes, that bartender purposely did not tip.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Havoc said:


> Now that I have been an actual Lyft pax a few times in the last couple of days and used passenger end of the app.
> 
> One has to actually hit the "no tip" button to not tip and get through the process. I thought before, maybe one just bypassed (maybe accidentally) the tip option by hitting next to get through the process quickly. So yes, that bartender purposely did not tip.


Thanks for this info. Now I know the ones that don't tip are truly being heartless and not just forgetful.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Havoc said:


> One has to actually hit the "no tip" button to not tip and get through the process.


Ugh... what a tool! Burn his house down... Steal his dog... Plant drugs on him and get him arrested..

On a positive note, I just dropped of a 20 y/o kid.. a waiter at a little pizza place.

Second time I've driven him, once from work to home... and once home to work. 
Rates are lower in the city he works, (I'm on the border of 2 areas.) He tipped me 6 the other day, work to home and 4 today and told me he tips a little more on the way home because rates are so much less. 20 year old kid!

There is hope!


----------

